# Classical Music and Wine



## phjunior (Feb 15, 2014)

I love wine and another day i was listening to Hayd symphony nº104 with an Argentina cabernet sauvignon (Gamela, 2010).... a marvellous combination.... do u like to combine both, classical music and wine, too? do you have suggestions? share your experience...


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Chassagne Montrachet with anything.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you added sex in the OP, this would be a _sex, drugs and classical music_ thread


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wine prevents me from focusing on the music. A cup of espresso or strong black coffee, preferable to imbibing.

I don't have Nespresso and Kuerig machines for nothing.

Also strong black coffee gives me an edge over all those Mensa people on TC.
I need all the help I can get, humbly speaking. :tiphat:


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

I always call him Hayd too after a few glasses, and can never pronounce those Russian fellows after a good Margaux.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Wine prevents me from focusing on the music. A cup of espresso or strong black coffee, preferable.


I will go with that


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

*Original post deleted*


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Prosecco with Vivaldi
Warm bitter with Elgar
Pinot Grigio Frizzante with Corelli
Blue Nun with Bach
A deep merlot with Wagner


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

Next time I get a bottle that seems a little off I'll put on an album of atonal music and see if either improve as time passes.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Cage's 4'33" and a bottle of Thunderbird.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Watch Wagner's operas defiantly need wine.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Levanda said:


> Watch Wagner's operas defiantly need wine.


Here I would agree. Very strong wine to help me sleep through it!!! 

Perhaps, some mead.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

come on you gentlemen


remember what the great Ludwig said

"Music is the wine which inspires one to new generative processes, 
and I am Bacchus who presses out this glorious wine for mankind 
and makes them spiritually drunken"


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Metaphorically speaking.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Wine prevents me from focusing on the music. A cup of espresso or strong black coffee, preferable to imbibing.
> 
> I don't have Nespresso and Kuerig machines for nothing.
> 
> ...


all _those_ MENSA people?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> all _those_ MENSA people?


The folks who post dissertations, no matter what the subject.


----------



## KenDuctor (Mar 7, 2014)

I think wine sounds nice while enjoying your favorite sonatas. On the other hand, a couple of shots of hard whiskey can help with our least favorite pieces.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Jack Daniels can make atonal music begin to sound sweet.

Bottoms Up!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

Can someone make a wine pairings guide for various composers and sticky it? I want to know how to get the most out of my music AND my wine! (if I start drinking again, that is)


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

The wine like the music is a very personal thing. The wine snobs will ramble on about vineyards vintages etc. But why wine?. If you are happy with a glass of Glenfiddich or Jameson or a G & T or even a cup of tea then let that be your tipple. 
The key to it is that it is an aid to add to the mood of relaxation and help to create an ambiance to extract the most from the listening pleasure of the music. If it does not do that then have a drink after the music ends.
My own method is to get comfortable get a glass of Glenfiddich (just one) and just listen.
My idea of heaven.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

That's some fine subject there! I need more beer.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Levanda said:


> Watch Wagner's operas defiantly need wine.


The understatement of the century! Wine or some good mead right out of a drinking horn!

Anything to make those long, long hours pass by!! :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Much as I like good wine and classical music, I do not find them good companions nowadays as my critical faculties are soluble in wine, and so is my state of consciousness.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Maybe drinking a lot wine I could listen to a complete Schoenberg or Ligeti work.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Maybe drinking a lot wine I could listen to a complete Schoenberg or Ligeti work.


You may need a few gallons!!!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Maybe drinking a lot wine I could listen to a complete Schoenberg or Ligeti work.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I quit drinking in my late twenties and the only 'drug' I indulge in nowadays is caffeine. But I suppose a good Vodka would go along nicely with Bartók's string quartets.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


>


Wow!!! That was... beautiful!!! Thanks for shut up my mouth, Mahlerian. I didn't expect that Schoenberg would move me, but... he did!!! But I still thinking on drink wine, who knows if my sentiment towards the piece will increase even more.



Lope de Aguirre said:


> I quit drinking in my late twenties and the only 'drug' I indulge in nowadays is caffeine. But I suppose a good Vodka would go along nicely with Bartók's string quartets.


Vodka would go along nicely with Stravinsky's Rite of Spring, too.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Wow!!! That was... beautiful!!! Thanks for shut up my mouth, Mahlerian. I didn't expect that Schoenberg would move me, but... he did!!! But I still thinking on drink wine, who knows if my sentiment towards the piece will increase even more.


It's a piece many aren't familiar with (though it's showing up in a lot of choral groups' repertoire recently, to judge by Youtube videos). It post-dates the Schoenberg works with widespread popularity (Verklarte Nacht and Gurrelieder or even Pelleas und Mellisande), and even a number of the ones considered "thornier", like the First String Quartet or the Chamber Symphony, though it predates his "atonal" music like Pierrot lunaire or the Five Orchestral Pieces or his 12-tone works like Moses und Aron or the concertos (which are also gaining some steam in the repertoire because of star performers who've picked them up).


----------

